# Clan Banner



## Fro (27. September 2007)

Hallo Leute !

ich brauche euer feedback und ein bisschen Hilfe!

Ich Designe gerade eine Homepage für einen Clan und hänge beim Banner.

Weiß nicht was ich da für ein Thema nehmen soll das ist jetzt mal eine Idee was mir aber nicht so gefällt.

hat wer Ideen?

Es ist ein Deutsch Österreichischer Spieler gemeinschaft und ich möchte nichts was mit Töten krieg  oder irgen welchen Computermänchen zu tun hat,

wenn ich hier im topic falsch bin bitte verschieben THX

greetz fRo


----------



## Ex1tus (28. September 2007)

Ähhhm tut mir leid, aber ich weiß nicht wirklich was du genau von uns willst


----------



## Fro (28. September 2007)

Vielleicht ein paar Ideen oder gute Bilder Quellen. finde einfach keine Bilder aus dem mann was machen kann.

Hier mal ein link wie die Seite jetzt aussieht http://www.ntl-clan.at.


----------



## schleckerbeck (28. September 2007)

Also Bilderquellen gibt's genug, hier mal meine Lieblingsseite: http://www.pixelio.de

Ansonsten wär's hilfreich, wenn du mehr Infos für uns hast. Habt Ihr irgend ein Motto? Wie heißt der andere Clan aus Österreich? Ist das ein reiner CS Clan? etc.pp

sc.


----------



## Fro (28. September 2007)

das is der clan  es wird Day of Defeat und CSS gespielt.

ja und das Thema das ist die grosse Frage. dacht mir hr könnt mir da mal ein bischen helfen habe nämlich keinen Plan was ich da als thema nehmen soll. bin für alles ofen;-)

Und da es ein Aut, Ger Clan ist möcht ich das ein bischen international aufziehen.


thx für hilfe!


----------



## schleckerbeck (28. September 2007)

Spontan würden mir die Deutschland und die Österreich Flagge einfallen. Evlt. kannst du das ja mit einbauen.


----------



## MiMi (28. September 2007)

Fro hat gesagt.:


> ich möchte nichts was mit Töten krieg  oder irgen welchen Computermänchen zu tun hat,




Warum? Was spricht dagegen? Bei einem DOD und CSS clan?


----------



## Mamphil (28. September 2007)

Hi,

schau dir bitte mal das hier, Punkt 15 an.

Idee: Nimm als Hintergrund einen leeren Schrank, in dem die Spiel-"Werkzeuge" aufbewart werden, also mit Haltevorrichtungen und evtl. sogar den Konturen (helleres Holz) der in den Spielen auftretenden Waffen...

Mamphil


----------



## ph0en1xs (28. September 2007)

Also du wirst nicht umhin kommen einige Waffen oder ähnliches was zu den Spielen passt zu verwenden.

als Ideenvorlage kann ich dir mal einen von mir gestalltetes Banner zeigen...

Sowas ähnliches dürfte auch für DOD&CSS möglich sein...
eventuell könntest du auch jeweils eine Karte aus jedem Spiel nehmen und die zusammenfließen lassen.
Das könntest Du dann fast so stehen lassen....weil die Leute mit den Karten schon was anzufangen wissen 
Oder so wie ich noch Elemente aus dem Spiel einbauen...
Würde die Logos der Spiele nicht auf einer Ebene lassen sondern das CSS-Logo dort lassen wo es ist und das DOD-Logo in die obere Ecke verschieben.

PS:die Schrift war nicht mein Fall ...


----------



## Ex1tus (1. Oktober 2007)

Was mir so spontan einfällt ist ein CSS-Team und ein DoD-Team das sich gegenüber steht und aufeinander zielt/schiesst. Oder das Logo eures Clans ist in der Mitte und wird "zusammengeschossen".


----------

